# 1DX affect on used 300 and 400 2.8L Prices



## facedodge (Apr 13, 2012)

Right now, there are lots of 1D4 shooters with 300 and 400 2.8Ls that give them 390mm and 520mm effective focal lengths. Will these shooters be upgrading to the 1Dx? Will they be selling their lenses or adding a 1.4x teleconverter? 

I want a 300 2.8 and am hoping I can pick up one up cheaper after this summers 1DX release.

Any thoughts? Anyone 1DX upgraders out there?


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 13, 2012)

Interesting thought - probably wont see the effect until the 1DX becomes plentiful - perhaps September onwards.

It will be expensive upgrading bodu and lens.

I would be inclined to keep the 400 and 600 and (if I had one) lose the 300. 

I could see a lot of 300 f/4 hitting the market


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

Interesting indeed but i would doubt supply and demand volume would be large enought to make price fluctuate so much at this stage...


----------



## gary (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a 300 2.8L and since I bought it new it has increased in price so that now used its worth more than when I bought it new. It takes exceptional shots alone and with both 1.4x and 2x. I don't wish to part with mine and can't see how Canon have managed to improve upon it. If I upgrade to a 1dx I may be inclined to use the 1.4 more often and keep the 300.


----------



## Joes Dad (Apr 13, 2012)

I see a number of shooters (like me) planning to continue usage of my 1DIV right along side my on order 1DX. I will continue to attach the 1DIV to the 300 or 500 and have the 1DX permanently attached to the 70-200.


----------



## pwp (Apr 14, 2012)

Joes Dad said:


> I see a number of shooters (like me) planning to continue usage of my 1DIV right along side my on order 1DX. I will continue to attach the 1DIV to the 300 or 500 and have the 1DX permanently attached to the 70-200.



As another 300 f/2.8 on APS-H shooter that's exactly my plan for the short term, but the 1D4 won't last forever in daily use. Unless Canon surprise us with a new APS-H release, a 400 f/2.8 will be a required purchase when APS-H eventually reaches the end of the line. (300 x 1.3 = 390)

Alternatively, Canon may really surprise us with a true high performance, sports grade APS-C body. 
I'm talking something well beyond 7D spec. The 300 translates into 480 (300 x 1.6 = 480) Nice!


Paul Wright


----------

